# Vos Animaux > Autres Animaux >  ongle cassé lapin

## zark

mon lapin vient certainement de se casser un ongle. ça a saigné, maintenant ça ne saigne plus.
Je ne pense pas que la patte soit casser car il la pose par terre.
L'asv de mon véto m'a dit bétadine et laisser faire.
je pense que ça doit lui faire mal. Il arrête pas de se lécher.Il laisse sa patte en l'air au repos, mais il  va vers son foin et circule quand il veut quelque chose.

vous avez déjà eu affaire à ça ?
qu'avez-vous fait de plus ?

----------


## chuchoteuse

J'ai un lapin très patapouf qui s'est cassé deux ou trois fois un ongle. 

Il faut vérifier que la casse est bien nette, et que l'ongle ne soit pas au contraire éclaté. Si la casse est bien net, il n'y a pas de souci. Tu désinfecte et tu laisse le temps faire. La douleur lui passera et l'ongle repoussera. 
Par contre, si l'ongle est éclaté, ca peut entrainer des complications. Notamment, ce sera dur de désinfecter et ca risque de le faire réellement souffrir. A ce moment là, le véto est utile. Mais c'est tout de même rare que l'ongle éclate ainsi. Moi ca ne m'est jamais arrivé. 

 :amour:

----------


## xanaka

oui comme dit zark en principe l'ongle se coupe net et il repousse trèsbien ensuite, a surveiller que ça ne s'infecte pas quand meme

----------


## vlg1728

déjà eu affaire avec ça, une fois avec mon chat une fois avec mon lapin, ya rien d'autre à faire que désinfecter et surveiller.

----------


## zark

merci pour vos commentaires.

je verrai commence ça évolue

----------


## vlg1728

le doigt doit être à la température du corps, peut-etrelégèrement rouge au bout du à la réaction immunitaire naturelle face à la blessure, mais en aucun cas gonflé, chaud ou d'un rouge sombre, encore moins violet. 
Normal qu'il ne pose pas sa patte au sol, l'ongle arraché est douloureux, dans quelques heures ça devrait aller mieux. Veille à ce qu'il ne salisse pas sa blessure à cause de la litière, si la cage en est recouverte, passe provisoirement à des chiffons voire totalement nu s'il a tendance à manger le tissu. 

Ce genre de blessure est fréquente et sans conséquence à long terme, le seul risque c'est l'infection,, inutile donc de t'inquiéter   ::

----------


## zark

en fait, il ne va dans sa cage que pour faire ses besoins. Le foin et la nourriture sont devant la cage, sur son tapis. Donc, le risque d'infection à cause de la litière est diminué. Il se lèche de moins en moins au fil des heures. Mais je surveille. Là, il est parti pour sa sieste de l'après-midi, position "en poule".

merci   ::

----------


## clairette57

Bonsoir,

Comment va le pépère ?   ::

----------


## zark

pépère va bien   ::     merci.
j'ai bétadiné la plaie hier soir. Il ne lève plus sa patte et ne la lèche plus.

Et......j'ai retrouvé l'ongle!!!   sur son petit tapis où il avait saigné. Je l'avais ramassé pour le laver et en le prenant pour le mettre dans la machine à laver, je vois un truc rougeâtre : c'était lui!!  Lapinou avait donc la pulpe à vif, c'est vrai que sur le coup ça ne devait pas être agréable.
depuis ce matin, tout est rentré dans l'ordre.

----------


## clairette57

Super !
C'est ton tapis du coup qui "accroche" ?

----------


## zark

non, non, pas du tout, le tapis est très lisse.

ce qui s'est passé, c'est qu'il m'a suivi, alors que je passai de la cuisine au balcon. Il y a une grande porte fenêtre qui les sépare, avec un rebord. Les rebords de fenêtre ont souvent des fentes (c'est l'installation qui veut ça). D'habitude, je pose toujours un linge style serpillère sur le rebord quand je sais qu'il va me suivre. Comme ça il ne risque pas de se coincer les pattes dedans ; il passe sur la serpillère. Et là, je l'ai pas fait....

la prochaine fois, je serai plus vigilante. C'est un peu de ma faute. 
D'ailleurs, comme j'ai retrouvé l'ongle sur son tapis, devant la cage, je suppose que lorsqu'il s'est coincé l'ongle sur le rebord, il n'était pas complètement arraché. C'est lui qui, en se lèchant furieusement, a du finir par l'enlever.

----------


## clairette57

Ok  
L'important c'est qu'il aille bien, un ongle cassé ce n'est pas dramatique

----------

